# Thanksgiving



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

To each and every turner who frequents this forum I want to wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for looking at my work when I post here. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not a turner, but thank you just the same Mitch. You and your family have a joyeous Thanksgiving and leave some turkey for sandwiches, turkey casserole, and turkey soup.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Zook
Guess I worded that wrong, your not a turner but your certainly one of all the people I meant, on this forum to Have a Happy thanksgiving. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

And a Happy Thanksgiving back to you Mitch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if many of you are going to make sawdust with your day off work, whatever you do I wish you well.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob
Thanks, Bob,have a great day. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Thanks Bernie,and you and yours have a great day every day. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry Mitch a little belated hope you all had a good Thanksgiving day and didn't eat to much.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks Buddy. Mitch


----------

